# Shade Cloth/Germination Sheets for dying grass?



## Lanjar71 (May 31, 2020)

Hello. I live in NJ and I have about 80' of landscaping wall that borders my lawn. The backfill stone used behind the walls creates a very shallow soil depth all along the walls and all of the grass within 2' of the walls dies/burns out if not watered constantly (due to the very shallow roots). I was wondering if anyone has had any success or experience covering grass with what they call shade cloth or even germination blankets during the day to protect grass from burning out when there is no irrigation/water?

Thanks for any help.


----------

